# certified on sunday



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

me and my dad will be finished with our dive class on sunday and im so stoked. He realy dosent want to dive any deep wrecks at first so do you have any suggestions on cool wrecks to dive that arnt too deep. 

Im tired of shooting black snapper and sheepheadI wana kill something with some sise to it.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

do what they did to me, go to the 100ft wrecks and tell them that they dont have to go to the bottom. they can just hover at 50 or 60 ft and watch. before the dive is over, he will be bumping elbows with you down on the bottom. at least i did. i really don't have no advice for over that way. just be comfortable in whatever you do. comgrats.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *countryjwh (2/2/2010)*do what they did to me, go to the 100ft wrecks and tell them that they dont have to go to the bottom. they can just hover at 50 or 60 ft and watch. before the dive is over, he will be bumping elbows with you down on the bottom. at least i did. i really don't have no advice for over that way. just be comfortable in whatever you do. comgrats.


Thats the stupidest suggestion I've ever heard :bangheadto suggest that two newly certified divers on there first open water dive do a 100 foot dive. Go to the three barges and get accustomed to diving and the three barges has some big fish at times especially at this time of the year. The only fish you can take now are Amberjack anyway. There is also the Tex Edwards barge both wrecks are within 10 miles of the pass and no more than two miles offshore


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

3 barges, Tex Edwards, Liberty Ship.

Choices for shallow dives are somewhat lacking around here, but those three should help you ease into it.

Also, there's nothing that says you have to go off a boat. Shore dives like Pickens, Pcola Beach reef, and the Springs (Vortex or Morrison) are great for getting some practice. Since I tend to not dive in the coldest months, I usually start each season with some shore dives to knock the rust off the skills and knock the dust off the gear.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

+1 onvortex springs to get some practice time around structure. and water temp is a constant 70 deg (depends on who you ask). im a new diver and havent yet ventured to the open water. have made several springs dives and feel very comfortable at 50ft. did pickens once. now ready to get to the barges and try out the gun. this divin thing is addictin.


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

whats the pensocola beach reef? is it a shore dive or a boat dive.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The beach reef is the remains of the old pier plus some concrete rubble. It comes and goes with the storms and the beach renourishment projects. Holds alot of fish, tropicals, rays, turtles, dolphins, and just about everything else. Had some barracuda on it last summer. It is one of my favorite shore dives when it is exposed.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Mr. Bostin!!:letsdrink



You made the right move!



And as said, the 3 barges is great, I think 55-60 feet is all they are. But don't let that depth make you think they have no fish. My first certified dive was there, and both my instructor, DKdiver, and I shot legal AJ's same dive. I was happy like a little kid after a couple years of shootin sheepheads, greys, and spades and makeral too. 



I have marked about 13 different chunks of the wreck on my GPS since it is scattered around. On a day with good viz, yuo can see a few chunks of it at a time, and go to the different ones. Just be aware of where the boat is and where you started. You can end up 100 yards from the boat easy when you surface if you dont pay attention. I recomend a "safety sasauge" and whistle. The sausage rolled up and the whistle take up no room at all clipped on a d-ring on your BC.



Your going to want that if you get seperated from the boat to get there attention, or, worse, if you get seperated from the boat (and the boats dive flag letting other boats know your in the water), the inflateable safety sausage can be sent to the surface to alert a boat you see/hear overhead that you are down there and let you safely accend.



It happens alot, even with very experinced divers. Especially on the concrete rubble piles where everything looks the same and it is very easy to get turned around.



How old are you? Good to see more people getting in to it!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Mr. Bostin (2/2/2010)*me and my dad will be finished with our dive class on sunday and im so stoked. He realy dosent want to dive any deep wrecks at first so do you have any suggestions on cool wrecks to dive that arnt too deep.
> 
> Im tired of shooting black snapper and sheepheadI wana kill something with some sise to it.




I have been diving since 1968 and I say go slow and go shallow, learn your gear before you take on lobster hunting, spearfishing and so on. Get comfortable with the whole underwater enchalada before you spread your wings. Remember there is nothing down there worth a life period.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats no a basic OW dive, Need AOW training I believe. Be sure to toss n a Nitrox class too!

*CONSIDERATION... I had RICH ADAMS JR and JOSH GAY as my Instructors... Im ready for the Titanic! Of CourseI didnt use the Instructor of the Year JerryWest, so I may be a little bit undertaught. *



I dont believe that a 100 foot dive being the first is stupid. Just make sure you go with someone else experienced. If you took the class and didnt freak out yet, panic or feel very uncomfortable Id say hit it! If you ever get into a situation, entanglement, mask lost, gotta poo, whatever, do your best not to panic. Bad things happen then. Stay calm, you know the way up, tankbangers, something to get your partners attention. Just keep the reg in ya mouth. Always carry a few knives. 

If your not ready, you know. Hell I dont have but around 25 dives. I learn every dive, Im working on refining my gear to better suit me. Work on breathing, thats a big issue. Practice in a pool full gear, find all your guages and regs, learn your pockets, clips, where everything is. go over and over mask clearing, not once! Learn it, keep ya from panicing. 

Be careful of GULF CURRENTS...... its one of those sneaky things that will creep up on you! You will ascend faster the closer to surface be aware of this, know where your dumps are on the BCD. Its awesome enjoy it. Just dont do anything STUPID. Air is valuable. If something aint right let you partner know! KEEP REG IN YOUR MOUTH!

60'/ min ascent

1000psi start ascent

safety stop at 20'

BREATHE especially on ascent

Dont dive alone

Be prepared for anything (AJ railroading you in the head)

Trust you gear,be confident of your skills learned

Pee in wetsuit when things go wrong that makes ya feel so much better!

I think it depends on the person for a 100+ first dive. You need a brain, if you left it at home then dont dive it. Those are basics I go by. Its not rocket science but if you are aware of what can go wrong then your already ahead. Wacth videos on Youtube, read and continue learning!

Steve


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 for the <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>3 barges, Tex Edwards, and Liberty Ship. There is no scuba police, but everyone with more experience will say stay away from too difficult. Also, it is not bad to make sure you are only adding 1 new thing to any dive. Never done open water / current / boat dive / that depth / etc = LOTS of new things. Safer to ease into it, keep at it, and before you know it you will feel confident trying other spots, greater depth, spearing, etc. 100+ first dive is something that I wouldn't do. In fact, I like my first dive of the year to be in the springs and then easing back into deeper dives and shooting fish.


----------



## Mr. Bostin (Dec 8, 2009)

im 18 and thanks for the advice guys. 

my girlfriend got me a speargun for one of my birthdays and ever since then catching fish on rod and reel just got boring, being in the water and picking the fish you want is the coolest thing ever. just cant get enough!!!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting certified! You're gonna love it. Just know your limits and don't do anything you're not comfortable doing.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with starting shallow. Between the ages of 16-18 I went from open water to rescue diver. That was the best way to learn. By the time I was 18 I had so many dives, & almost all of them were class oriented. Good luck with it, you will be a dive junkie in no time. A cool head solves every problem.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Mr. Bostin (2/3/2010)*im 18 and thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> 
> 
> my girlfriend got me a speargun for one of my birthdays and ever since then catching fish on rod and reel just got boring, being in the water and picking the fish you want is the coolest thing ever. just cant get enough!!!




That about somes it up perfect! Only thing I use a rod and real for now is sharks!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

HEY TANNER THIS IS CHAD TONER YOUR DAD SAID YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT TIME AT VORTEX I HOPE ALL YOUR GEAR WORKED GOOD WE WILL HAVE TO GET OUT SOME TIME SOON TELL YOUR DAD TO GIVE ME A CALL AND I WILL TAKE 

YOU GUYS OUT WE WILL START OUT SHALLOW 60'-70' LOTS OF SPOTS IN DESTIN 

CHAD


----------

